

Apple's horrible maps, part 3 - kryptiskt
http://rachelbythebay.com/w/2013/05/12/maps/

======
taylodl
I've travelled cross-country with Apple maps without issue. I didn't even have
Google maps or printed maps as a backup. I must be nuts. Got any more cute
little anecdotes for us?

------
sarvinc
Horrible in comparison to what; Google, another competitor or what you imagine
they should be like? Most people think Google's maps and data are better but
would you say Apple's are horrible by comparison?

None of the examples seem "horrible" to me. It looks like they're just wrong.
Maybe it's because I remember using paper maps but Apple's, Google's etc. seem
pretty amazing to me.

~~~
JohnTHaller
In comparison to Google, of course. It's considered the gold standard in
mapping. And it's what iPhone users used to have before Apple did the switch
to control their own maps.

Google has had years to perfect their technology and update their maps from
all kinds of sources. Apple, even with the data it bought, is nowhere near
that level of accuracy. They are, quite literally, years behind. Whether it
takes them years to catch up, though, is another story.

------
yalogin
Apple maps had many problems but its been a while since I saw one. Looks like
they have improved it to a good enough level. I have no doubt there are still
problems but at this point the game is more about vertical integration as
well.

~~~
snogglethorpe
YMMV.

Apple maps may have improved where you are, but they're still really bad where
I am.

Some of this is bad data, which presumably can be addressed through their
attempts at crowd-sourcing, and some of it is just out-of-date/substandard map
data (e.g. low-res satellite views), which can be addressed by throwing money,
but some of it seems to be deeper, e.g. their assumption that cars are the
only form of transport that matters.

Anyway, for me, Apple maps is still basically unusable (though it is very
pretty!), which is a shame, because I have an ipad, and Google maps isn't
available on the ipad yet... :(

------
X-Istence
Apple Maps may be terrible, but I've had some really bad times with Google
Maps as well... it has many a time sent me to a location that doesn't exist
anymore, or was wrong.

~~~
joejacobs
Ditto...nearly missed an exam cos Google Maps led me to the wrong place. Even
so I still trust Google Maps more than Apple Maps app. Not that I gave it much
of a chance to be honest, I was put-off from the start because of all the bad
press

------
czr80
If you were Apple, how would you fix this?

~~~
Sevores
They could start relying more on OpenStreetMaps which seems to be somewhat
better or they could at least fix the things people report. I have reported
dozens of issues (starting from the first developer beta of iOS 6) and not one
of them have been fixed. Meanwhile on Google Maps: places that change location
or name are updated within a week.

